# Campsites in N.Yorkshire or Northumberland for winter



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend some OPEN sites for this winter. Preferably near a town -just in case we need a pub!!! We live in Durham so both locations are accessible in a few hours drive. Please help.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

must admit to being a fair weather camper  
but Caravan club can offer:
York - Rowntree Park - brilliant site -handy for york - 5 mins walk along the river, and two minutes to bacon butty shop out the back
Stockton - Tees barrage
may be worth joning charges about £5 per night extra for non members

8)


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi marcoshouse,

My book in the van,but i am sure c.c. site at Berwick is open all year,we did Northumberland a few years ago fell in love with it and finished trip at Berwick lovely site high up overlooking town and sea.Perfect.    .


----------



## 89086 (May 13, 2005)

We used St. Helens in the Park ( Alan Rogers ) in Feb. Only one we found open in North Yorkshireapart from three in York and surrounds. Walking distance to the pub and handy for Scarborough.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Spring willows at Staxton open all year often have theme nights, pub/restuarant on site!


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Just had a lovely weekend in York. Goosewood Caravan Park just outside Easingwold is a great site - friendly clean and near bus routes into York. Fully recommeded. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## 92492 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Try the "Wild Rose" site at Appleby on the borders of "The Yorkshire Dales". I think most the facilities will be closed over winter, but this is reflected in the price. It's not within walking distance to Appleby but I believe there are pubs in the area.

regards


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Thanks*



MarcosHouse said:


> Just had a lovely weekend in York. Goosewood Caravan Park just outside Easingwold is a great site - friendly clean and near bus routes into York. Fully recommeded. Thanks for all your suggestions.


Glad to hear you had a good time, :thumbleft: 
do you fancy entering the site on the database

8)


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Stacksteads at Ingleton is open all year. Hard standing elec hookups and very resonable price.
Within walking distance of Ingleton village centre, 0.5 of a mile.
Regards Eddie


----------

